# [unSOLVED] cups v4.x + hp1012

## radek-s

Witam.

Mam drukarke HP LaserJet 1012.

Od momentu update'a cups'a do 4.x z drukarką są same problemy.

Od początku - instaluję cups'a, dla pewności uruchamiam ponownie komputer.

Wchodzę na stronę administracyjną http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/

Wybieram administracja>wyszukiwanie nowej drukarki - znaleziono HP LaserJet 1012 (HP LaserJet 1012 USB 00CNFD157101 HPLIP), "wybieram dodaj tę drukarkę", wybieram właściwy sterownik i drukarka jest dodana.

Wydaje sie że jest wszystko w porządku.

Otwieram w oo dokument, drukuje - wydrukowało się. Zadowolony chcę powtórzyć drukowanie - i tutaj zaczynają się kłopoty, drukarka nic nie drukuje.

Wchodzę na stronę administracyjną  http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/, wybieram administracja>zarządzanie drukarkami i dostaje:

HP_LaserJet_1012_USB_00CNFD157101_HPLIP	HP LaserJet 1012	Lokalna drukarka	HP LaserJet 1012, hpcups 3.9.12	Wstrzymana - "ready to print"

Co powoduje, że drukarka została wstrzymana?Last edited by radek-s on Sun Jan 10, 2010 1:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dylon

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co powoduje, że drukarka została wstrzymana?

 

Pewnie cups w wersji 1.4.x  :Razz: 

Mnoswo ludzi ma problemy uzywajac tej wersji z drukarkami na usb.

Ja dalem sobie spokoj i zostalem przy 1.3.x...

----------

## SlashBeast

wrzuc hplip i zmien sterownik na ten dostarczany z hplip a nie z cupsa.

----------

## radek-s

hplip mam.

gdzie znajduje sie sterownik od hplip?

----------

## radek-s

Przeglądając różne fora, doszedłem do wniosku że trwałe usunięcie problemu jest niemożliwe. W związku z tym jedyną metodą na sprawne działanie jest powrót do cups v3.x

Opisany bug wiele razy został już zgłoszony...

----------

## SlashBeast

raczej v1.3 a nie v3.

----------

